# Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung



## PaulTheBro (26. Mai 2013)

*Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir die H100i zu besorgen.
Erstens habe ich die Frage, ob ihr mir diese Wasserkühlung empfehlen könnt oder ob es noch was besseres gibt.

Dann möchte ich noch wissen, ob es sinnvoll ist an die Wasserkühlung mehr als 2 Lüfter zu bauen, z.B 2 oben drauf oder 2 unten dran.

Zusätzlich ware es noch nett, mir zu sagen ob die Lüfter vom H100i was taugen, oder ob ich sie ersetzen soll (oder erweitern, jenachdem ob mehr als 2 Lüfter etwas bringen)

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## the.hai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*



PaulTheBro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor mir die H100i zu besorgen.
> Erstens habe ich die Frage, ob ihr mir diese Wasserkühlung empfehlen könnt oder ob es noch was besseres gibt.
> ...



Grundsätzlich sei zu sagen, dass sie nich unbedingt besser sind als günstigere Luftkühlung und nicht annähernd mit richtigen Waküs zu vergleichen sind.

Um hier aber überhaupt irgend ne einschätzung abgeben zu können, brauchen wir mehr infos, welcher cpu, welches case, übertakten ja/nein?


----------



## acyro (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,


Ich habe die h100i ebenfalls. 
Ich hab nach em Push/Pull Prinzip 6 Lüfter dran, 4 vorne und hinten am Radiator und 2 An der Gehäuse Wand, dies ist aber Absicht so da ,ein gehäuße extra einen Radiator unterstützt.
Ich bin im Gegensatz zu meinem noctua nh d14 voll zufrieden.
Ich habe die 2 original Lüfter drauf gelassen und runter geregelt, der Rest sind silent Lüfter. Aber selbst die standart corsair Lüfter sind geregelt nicht zu hören.
Allerdings auf max. Hast du ne boing im Gehäuse. Aber durch mehrer Lüfter können die ruhig langsam laufen.
Mit meinen Temps bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Ich halte damit einen 3960 in Schach.
CPU ist Atm nicht übertaktet


----------



## PaulTheBro (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Die Wasserkühlung ist für den i7 3770K und für's Übertakten.
Habe den CM Storm Enforcer mit den Standardlüftern + Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm oben.
In Luftkühlung habe ich kein Vertrauen und für eine richtige Wasserkühlung habe ich kein Geld


----------



## the.hai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*



PaulTheBro schrieb:


> In Luftkühlung habe ich kein Vertrauen und für eine richtige Wasserkühlung habe ich kein Geld


 
Das erklär mir mal, wie kann man in lukü weniger vertrauen haben? wartungsfrei und gänzlich kein risiko. Ich würde bei nem 3770k einfach nen dicken luftkühler nehmen und gut ists. thermalright macho oder ekl brocken z.b. kommt dich wesentlich billiger.

oder ne kleine kompaktwakü, die h100 seh ich persönlich erst mit den extreme cpu von nöten. ich hab auch eine, allerdings gemoddet mit agb und nem 420er radi.

dann nimm lieber ne h80, montier den radi im sandwich am heck und lass oben nen großen propeller drinne. wenn es unbedingt ne kompaktwakü sein muss, ansonsten nen gute luftkühler und gut


----------



## PaulTheBro (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Zum Beispiel die Tatsache dass sie so groß ist, und ich gerne in mein Gehäuse schaue, wenn da dann so ein Klotz ist, stört mich das.
Ich glaube, dass der Arbeitsspeicher der Lüftkühlung keinen Platz lässt.
Die Luftkühlung ist schwer und schädigt dem Mainboard (hab ich gehört)
Und eine Wasserkühlung (zumindest die H100i) kühlt besser als die meisten Luftkühlungen in diesem Preisbereich.


----------



## the.hai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*



PaulTheBro schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die Tatsache dass sie so groß ist, und ich gerne in mein Gehäuse schaue, wenn da dann so ein Klotz ist, stört mich das.
> Ich glaube, dass der Arbeitsspeicher der Lüftkühlung keinen Platz lässt.
> Die Luftkühlung ist schwer und schädigt dem Mainboard (hab ich gehört)
> Und eine Wasserkühlung (zumindest die H100i) kühlt besser als die meisten Luftkühlungen in diesem Preisbereich.


 
1. optik, ok, das ist geschmackssache
2. welchen ram haste denn?
3. luftkühler schädigen das board nicht, sonst wäre es ja auch quatsch sowas zu bauen. nur sollte man bei großen kühlern und transport vorsicht walten lassen.
3. die h100/100i/110 kühlen gut, aber werden dann auch laut. 

für einen 3770k würde auch was kelineres reichen um ihn sogar bischen zu übertakten. wiegesagt, mein tip ist dann ne kompakt wakü mit 120er radi und sandwich lüftern im heck.


----------



## PaulTheBro (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*



the.hai schrieb:


> mein tip ist dann ne kompakt wakü mit 120er radi und sandwich lüftern im heck.


 
Also sind mehr Lüfter für eine Wasserkühlung sinnvoll?
Welchen Lüfter sollte ich für die andere Seite nutzen, es zählt nur die Performance.


Zu 2: Ich habe 2 Corsair Vengence, die sind recht hoch, deshalb befürchte ich dass das nicht geht.

Mit Lautstärke habe ich kein Problem, da ich meistens ein Headset benutze.

Welche 120mm Kompakt WaKü kannst du denn Empfehlen.


----------



## the.hai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Hier haste alle möglichen im Vergleich/Test : Offizielle PCGHX-Wasserkühlungstests

Ich hab gute erfahrungen mit der H80, RTS2011LC (optisch 1a) und der seidon 120xl gemacht.

Sandwichlüfter erhöhen die leistung, sprich gleiche drehzahl mehr leistung oder gleiche leistung, bei weniger drehzahl/lautstärke.


ich benutze nur noch apollish vegas duo


----------



## PaulTheBro (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Danke für die Beratung.
Zum Thema Sandwitchlüfter.
Bei einer Wasserkühlung werden die Lüfter über die Normalen "3 Stäbchen" Inputs betrieben oder?
Oder über den "4 Stäbchen" CPU-FAN Input.
Oder einfach gesagt, welche Inputs benötigt so eine 120mm Wakü auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## the.hai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

irgendwie wird die pumpe mit strom versorgt, meist über lüfterkabel. und bei den anderen lüftern kannste dich dann entscheiden, ob es das board oder die pumpe steuern soll.

hier mal bischen theorie zu deinen 3 und 4 stäbchen^^ Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss

Hier nochmal ein Test der H100 wo man sieht was die lüfter bringen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbpb23yTK8

die h100 wird über molex mit strom versorgt und gibt via lüfterkabel eine rückmeldung zu geschwindigkeit


----------



## acyro (26. Mai 2013)

Die h100i wird über SATA Strom Anschluss versorgt. Es liegen jeweils 2 Kabel für 4 Lüfter dabei, die du an die Pumpe stecken kannst. Mit der Software corsair link kannst du die Lüfter an deine bedürfniße anpassen und Profile erstellen. Zb Last,idle,power je nachdem wir du es einstellst sind die Lüfter dann schnell oder langsam.
Man kann dort alles optimal regeln und speichern. Optional kannst du die 3 Pin Lüfter auch am mainboard o.ä anschließen.

Ich kühle wie gesagt ein 3960 damit und bin mit den Temps mehr als zufrieden im Gegensatz zu meinem Luftkühler noctua nh d14.

Der Einbau ist recht einfach, die Schläuche sind sehr hart kann man kaum biegen, dafür lassen sie sich aber an de Pumpe sowie Radiator bewegen. So das du egal aus welcher Position die Kühlung verbauen kannst. Die benötigten Schrauben für alles liegen natürlich auch bei.

Und ich höre absolut nichts und bin mit den Temps zufrieden.


Ich kann eine klar kaufempfehlung für Die corsair h100i aussprechen.


----------



## PaulTheBro (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Okay, das mit den Lüfteranschlüssen war mir eine große Hilfe.
Dachte das Mainboard würde nicht reichen.
40 Lüfter.. hmm. Könnte man ja unten an den Tisch kleben, wird vielleicht ein bisschen kalt, aber was soll's. 
Also ich würde mich jetzt für die H100i entscheiden, man weiß ja nicht was CPUs in Zukunft für Wärme produzieren.
Optional werde ich dann mehr als 2 Lüfter anbringen.

Werde mir nochmal einen Test für 120mm Lüfter anschauen und die "Apollish Vegas Duo" im Hinterkopf behalten.

Danke für die Hilfe und Beratung


----------



## the.hai (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*



PaulTheBro schrieb:


> Okay, das mit den Lüfteranschlüssen war mir eine große Hilfe.
> Dachte das Mainboard würde nicht reichen.
> 40 Lüfter.. hmm. Könnte man ja unten an den Tisch kleben, wird vielleicht ein bisschen kalt, aber was soll's.
> Also ich würde mich jetzt für die H100i entscheiden, man weiß ja nicht was CPUs in Zukunft für Wärme produzieren.
> ...



Ich hoffe du hast das Video bis zum Schluss geschaut, es ist ne Verarsche^^

Eine Intel CPU mit der Leistung eines 3770k wird nie wieder mehr Abwärme produzieren. Die Entwicklung wird immer effizienter, d.h. bischen mehr Leistung bei bischen weniger Leistungsaufnahme, ergo sinkt die Verlustleistung/Wärmeabgabe.
Somit hab ich deinen Hauptkaufgrund mal sowas von entkräftet^^

Das mit der Sandwich-Bestückung würde ich gleich in Angriff nehmen, aber 4xNEUE Lüfter. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig zu den standard Luffis.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mehr als 2 Lüfter an der Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

das video ist rein zum trollen  du kannst ohne LN2 oder DICE oder ähnliche extremst-kühlungen einfach nicht unter raumtemperatur kommen. einfachste physik. Tom betont auch noch übertrieben oft, wie extrem leise das mit den 40lüftern ist 

@TE: kauf dir doch die "Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition" Lüfter. der unterschied zwischen push, pull und push-pull liegt meines wissens nur bei 1-3°, musst somit selber wissen, ob die die paar grad unterschied das geld für doppelte lüterbestückung wert ist.


----------

